# Stove Pet



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

I am trying to find a picture of the small norwegian registered chemical
tanker Stove Pet.
She was the very first vessel I looked after back in the sixties in my employment as a shipping agent in Liverpool.
She had a crew of about six or seven and I remember my first encounter
with Captain O.Viklander the ships master.
He was a very dour man who spoke very little!
The vessel was berthed at Fentons Dock, Runcorn discharging at the time.
Wishing everybody a very happy Christmas and peaceful New Year.

Regards
Keith


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Can anybody send me a picture of the small chemical tanker Stove Pet please. She was chartered to Shell back in the sixties and was a regular caller to the Mersey. I boarded her in 1965 she was the very first ship I looked after as a young shipping agent.

Best wishes
Keith


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Keith
Not a picture but you will find her details at:
www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/311204

Regards
Ian Aldous


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks Ian for your quick reply.
Would anybody else be able to help, also trying to find out about her career
and subsequently what happened to her.

Best wishes
Keith


----------

